# 3rd time is the charm.



## Sea Shift (Sep 1, 2014)

finally got on some fish. Took a friend and his two sons out. We caught 12-15 of those terribly endangered fish. Threw them all back of course. Good thing too....on the way in I was boarded by the Alabama fish and game. Checked the ice chests and our licenses and let us go. Told them we caught a bunch of red snapper. They told me they are on board with us whenit comes to those but they do have to do their jobs. Anyway going back out tomorrow. Taking the wife this time. As you can see on the depth finder they was a massive amount of fish under us.


----------



## Sea Shift (Sep 1, 2014)

Here's one of the endangered.


----------



## Bilbo (May 21, 2014)

How far out did they check you guys?


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Believe me when Snapper season first starts they will out there in deep water.


----------



## Sea Shift (Sep 1, 2014)

I was 4 miles out. Didn't realize that at the time. Doesn't the alabama state line only go out 3 miles?


----------



## Submarine (Nov 29, 2011)

Sea Shift said:


> I was 4 miles out. Didn't realize that at the time. Doesn't the alabama state line only go out 3 miles?


I could be wrong (high likelihood of it if you ask my wife) but I think Alabama state waters are 6 miles out and Florida's are 9 miles... someone correct me if that's not right.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

3 miles


----------



## marlinhunter (May 6, 2014)

Sea Shift said:


> I was 4 miles out. Didn't realize that at the time. Doesn't the alabama state line only go out 3 miles?


It is 3 miles and were you in Dauphin Island?


----------



## RedLeg (Mar 15, 2014)

For sure...3 miles


----------

